# Post your IGH mileage



## mdyply (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok. This one goes out for everything from three speed coasters to rohloffs. It's pretty simple. Just list the type of hub,it's age, and how many miles you've accumulated on it. 
Let's see how these hubs hold up!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Shimano Alfine 8-speed, purchased new three months ago, approximate miles = 800. Has survived around 200 miles of severe rock-bashing and steep-ass uphill sections (> 70' elevation gain per 0.12 miles).


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Shimano Alfine 8-speed, purchased new three months ago, approximate miles = 800. Has survived around 200 miles of severe rock-bashing and steep-ass uphill sections (> 70' elevation gain per 0.12 miles).


Isn't that just 10%, or are my calculations off? We are metric here. I've probably done about 2000km on my rohloff so far. Not much really but all offroad steep and loose so they are slow k's with low gears. Still runs like new despite lower than recommended gearing, and I haven't really noticed the "freeing up" that some mention yet. I get the feeling the OP wants to see some huge miles posted...I'll post again when I'm 60


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

5 Years with my Rohloff about 12000km , including rough MTB , winter riding , better than new.

2 Years on my Nexus (Alfine internal) , about 500km of winter riding , already broke.
It's gonna be my 3rd Shimano while my rohloff is perfect. Unhappy Shimano user here.


----------



## mdyply (Dec 20, 2009)

How'd the nexus go? Did it use the paws or the roller clutch? From what I've heard even the similarly geared nexus' die much younger than the alfine due to inferior seals.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

finch2 said:


> Isn't that just 10%, or are my calculations off? We are metric here. I've probably done about 2000km on my rohloff so far. Not much really but all offroad steep and loose so they are slow k's with low gears. Still runs like new despite lower than recommended gearing, and I haven't really noticed the "freeing up" that some mention yet. I get the feeling the OP wants to see some huge miles posted...I'll post again when I'm 60


I generally use higher gears for hills and stand up in the pedals; I am merely reporting that the Alfine has stood up to my standing up. I generally go up such hills at 9 MPH average (14.484096 Sillymeters Per Hour) at a relatively low cadence, such that my knees start to make warm prickly pains.


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

Rohloff
3.5years.
Estimate about 2500 miles.

Recently broke the nut driver that the cog threads onto while trying to get the cog off but other than that, it rides better/quieter than new. It still works flawlessly with broken nut driver, but i'll ultimately need to get it fixed if I'm wanting to remove cog for any reason.

P.S. The thread-on cog of the Rohloff is the WORST part of their design. No complaints regarding the hub other than this.


----------



## fraal (Mar 19, 2009)

1,700 kms/1 year on my Alfine. Mainly used for singletrack and commuting. Still perfect condition (I looked inside not long ago).


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

About 200 miles of Whistler Black Diamond runs over the last 3 years. Oh, and a piece of cake 100 mile Century road ride (on the 46 lb DH bike) for fun. I still have not opened it up yet...maybe this winter.

Alfine 501 laced to Mavic 823 36 hole, running tubeless Michelin comp 32 2.8" DH tires on a Knolly Delirium with Hammerschmidt. Perfect.


----------



## Metalized (Apr 1, 2009)

Have had a Rohloff in my AM hardtail, for 3 months now and have put roughly 800km on it. Running 46x16 gears, usually standing and mashing on the pedals hard - once I got used to the shifting, haven't had a single problem with it. Although, I swapped the Rohloff chain tensioner for a Surly Singleator to fit a wider chain, and it turned out to be a major improvement over the Rohloff tensioner.


----------



## LukeSPOOK (Aug 27, 2007)

My Alfine has stood up to 100s of kms of use.
I'm pretty sure the 501 Alfine is stronger than the 500 Alfine and definitely stronger than the Nexus which has Nexus internals - not Alfine internals.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

My Rohloff didn't make 500 miles before it started having shifting issues from 3rd to 4th. Sent it in, paid to have it fixed, sold it. Not Clyde worthy for climbing in the mountains here in Southern California, total drag in gears 3,5 and 6. Ran it 36 x 16. I hope the new owner is happy with it. Never again... Hadley or Dt Swiss hubs for me with SRAM x9 or XT derailleur, far, far, far more efficient at climbs, no gear box, no running gears through oil, no planetary gear losses.

YMMV, the Rohloff was the worst bicycle experience I've ever had.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Metalized said:


> Although, I swapped the Rohloff chain tensioner for a Surly Singleator to fit a wider chain, and it turned out to be a major improvement over the Rohloff tensioner.


With the Singleator can you remove your rear wheel without removing the tensioner? Thats what I hate most about the Rohloff tensioner.

About ~500miles on mine, Im 240# lots of climbing in NorCal, absolutely lovin it...


----------



## bikeisbetter (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, if you want high numbers from an internal gear hub, there is in fact only one page worthy looking at.

http://www.rohloff.de/en/company/wanted_100000/index.html

Few numbers form the contest where Rohloff looked for users that clocked highest documented mileage from their Speedhubs:
- two highest mileages are 132.000km/82.000miles and 128.000km/79.000miles
- total mileage for eligible contestants was 4.140.000km/2.570.000miles, on average 75.000km/46.000miles per contestant, 1.9x the circumference of the Earth

This is how you do internal hub gearing.

No wonder this things cost their price. You get what you pay for and they almost last forever. In the decade of the "throw-away" society, when almost every manufacturer makes something that is designed to break down and disintegrate after just few years of service to put you in the market again for the new unit and shell some hard earned cash AGAIN, some Rohloff riders who do not pedal that often may buy just a single hub in their entire lifetime.

Mind-blowing.

It also explains why Speedhub oil is so pricey. The company just needs some cash influx. Cause they won't see the Speedhub buyer soon back. He or she will be praising them all over the Internet but won't buy a second copy soon as the first one is almost eternal. Like a gold bar, only shiftable.


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

bikeisbetter said:


> Well, if you want high numbers from an internal gear hub, there is in fact only one page worthy looking at.
> 
> http://www.rohloff.de/en/company/wanted_100000/index.html
> 
> ...


Well said I love My Rohloff Hub its been on the last 4 MT Bike's and I have raced, trained and Tour over 20000km's so far with a 12000km Tour to come in 2012 and some more training to come before. the best thing to come out for MTB's in the last 23 year's of Mountain Biking.
Pete G........


----------



## pablo_goral (Sep 23, 2009)

Rohloff speedhub
1 year old
about 12000 km (7456 km)
bikes: Titus ML and next Pivot Mach 5

All types of terrain including brutal Colorado Trail Race...:thumbsup:


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

pablo_goral said:


> Rohloff speedhub
> 1 year old
> about 12000 km (7456 km)
> bikes: Titus ML and next Pivot Mach 5
> ...


You must eat and sleep ont he bike....good going:thumbsup:


----------



## pablo_goral (Sep 23, 2009)

*Singlestar sprocket*

Sleep is overrated To be honest commuting to work adds milage.

I think that it is interesting to note that 16t singlestrar titanium sprocket has been worn out after about 5000 km. I reversed the sprocket so I have quietness for the next 5000 km. I thought that it will be more durable. Now I know that it is only lighter than steel sprocket (32g vs 52g). Probably not worthy the money.


----------



## ulcerpentacidis (Sep 27, 2006)

By far the highest mileage IGH I own is my red band Nexus 8 speed. Its going on its fifth season, and its currently laced to a 700c Salsa Del Gado Cross rim. Tough to say mileage, but I can be certain that I log over 1000 miles a season. Currently its mounted on a Surly Karate Monkey, and has seen a large amount of off road riding, touring, general commuting, and winter riding. There is even a mile or two of fakie riding on it. I've ran it at a 2/1 ratio ever since I got it, and its worked nearly perfect for me in all that time. The only small issues I've had are that sticky cable can cause the housing to unseat from the cassette joint making it shift messed up, and the cassette joint freezing in extreme cold weather. 

For service, I've changed the cassette joint twice, and had a friend remove the hub shell to drip mobile 1 motorcycle oil into the hub, and re-grease the dust cap and bearing race. We've done it three times, and each time the grease inside seemed perfectly clean and unspoiled by dirt or water. The only thing that gives me concern is a weird clicking it developed early in its life, although I've heard many nexus' that make the same noise, and are fine as well.

Overall its been rock solid for me. I can always count on it to work perfect on the trail, or in any kind of conditions. The only thing I can say against it is that its not quite low enough for off road touring/bike packing on a 29er. It can even be high on a plain 700c loaded as well. I've considered lowering the gearing on it, but Shimano doesn't recommend less than a 2/1 ratio afaik, and I've heard a decent amount of stories about death by over-torquing.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

OK, same setup—11th Anniversary Edition Surly 1x1 running 24"x3" Arrow Racing DH tires mounted on 65mm wide Surly Large Marge rims, same Shimano 8-speed Alfine. Current mileage is at ±1,500. Lots of steep-ass uphill riding coupled with downhill-style descents on the rocky/bumpy stuff. No problems to report. I am thinking that since it is wintertime that now would be a good time to get it serviced/re-lubed.


----------



## Project2501 (Apr 7, 2006)

2745 Miles of the Tour Divide Race, and some XC races so round about 3000 on my Rohloff.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Project2501 said:


> 2745 Miles of the Tour Divide Race, and some XC races so round about 3000 on my Rohloff.


Your flicker link is teh broketh. Just thought you should know.


----------



## Project2501 (Apr 7, 2006)

yeah the forum world filter doesn't like the word s l u t


----------



## rohloffdude (Aug 4, 2008)

4 Years on a Rohloff MTB,commuting and some weekend touring up to 20,000 kms 2nd frame, 2nd set of cables, second chain same cog and chainring and a couple of oil changes. Awesome durability


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Project2501 said:


> yeah the forum world filter doesn't like the word s l u t


And that is really retrogressive/counteractive since sluts are what mankind's progression and evolution depends upon! Wankage=winnage I am sure.


----------

